# Germanys TLD .de root nameservice is down atm.



## User23 (May 12, 2010)

Germanys TLD .de root nameservice is down atm.

wtf! :r


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

Google.de still shows up.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2010)

```
# dnscheck -c -h -r -v -z zdf.de                                                                                                               
[  ] /usr/bin/dig +norecurse ns "zdf.de" "@a.root-servers.net"
[de] /usr/bin/dig +norecurse ns "zdf.de" "@c.de.net"
     + zdf.de. IN NS ns01.zdf.de. (serial 2008102160)
     + zdf.de. IN NS ns02.zdf.de. (serial 2008102160)

[  ] /usr/bin/dig ns "zdf.de" "@-r"
zdf.de (serial 2008102160)
 ns01.zdf.de                       -  
 ns02.zdf.de                       -
```


```
# dnscheck -c -h -r -v -z wdr.de                                                                                                               
[  ] /usr/bin/dig +norecurse ns "wdr.de" "@a.root-servers.net"
[de] /usr/bin/dig +norecurse ns "wdr.de" "@a.nic.de"
     + wdr.de. IN NS pns.dtag.de. (serial 2010050700)
     + wdr.de. IN NS dnsext03.wdr.de. (serial 2010050700)
     + wdr.de. IN NS dnsext02.wdr.de. (serial 2010050700)

[  ] /usr/bin/dig ns "wdr.de" "@-r"
wdr.de (serial 2010050700)
 pns.dtag.de                       -  
 dnsext02.wdr.de                   -  
 dnsext03.wdr.de                   -
```


```
# dnscheck -c -h -r -v -z bmw.de                                                                                                               
[  ] /usr/bin/dig +norecurse ns "bmw.de" "@a.root-servers.net"
[de] /usr/bin/dig +norecurse ns "bmw.de" "@z.nic.de"
     + bmw.de. IN NS ns3.m-online.net. (serial 2010051112)
     + bmw.de. IN NS ns4.m-online.net. (serial 2010051112)
     + bmw.de. IN NS ns.bmw.de. (serial 2010051112)
     + bmw.de. IN NS ns2.m-online.net. (serial 2010051112)

[  ] /usr/bin/dig ns "bmw.de" "@-r"
bmw.de (serial 2010051112)
 ns.bmw.de                         -  
 ns2.m-online.net                  -  
 ns3.m-online.net                  -  
 ns4.m-online.net                  -
```

Doesn't look too bad to me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2010)

Sans:



> several readers wrote in to note that the .de domain (germany), which is operated by denic [1], had an unplanned outage earlier that lasted a bit over an hour.
> There is no official statement yet, but according to one source [2], a bad zone file was loaded and it took a while to fix.
> 
> Currently, .de domains appear to be reachable again.
> ...


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

x(

D'oh

I'm sure some admin somewhere needed a lot of deodorant at that moment :e


----------

